# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Αφαίρεση ηλιόσπορων από την διατροφή;

## giannispeshtanis

φίλοι μου, σκέφτηκα να αφαιρέσω τους ηλιόσπορους (που είναι λιπαροί σπόροι) από την διατροφή του παπαγάλου μου (που είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους, rosella)...  
αυτό που θέλω να σας ρωτήσω είναι αν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό και αν θα έχει καμία επίπτωση στην υγεία του παπαγάλου ή στην συμπεριφορά του αν κάνω κάτι τέτοιο???!!!

----------


## mpikis

δες το λίγο με εμας...το μπεικον είναι λιπαρο..αν το κοψεις..θα ακνεισ καλο στη υγεια σου..αν ομως δε το καψεις και το τρως με μετρο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα..πολλες φορες και λιγο λιπαρο να εινια το φαγητο μας δε κανει κακο...Οσο για τους παπαγαλους δεν εινια κακο να του δίνεις ηλιοσπορους αλλα με μετρο και αυτοι..υπάρχει κόσμος που δίνει μονο ηλιοσπορους στους παπαγάλους ε αυτοι κάνουν κακο...προσπαθησε να συνδιασεις ασκηση και φαγητο...δινε σωστη τροφη αλλα και χωρο για να πεταξει...ΕΝημερωνε μας για τον χοντροπαπαγαλο σου...(πλακα κανω)..Παντως ενα μπεικονακι τωαρ το ετρωγα ανετα... :Icon Embarassed:  :Icon Embarassed:   ::

----------


## jk21

οι ηλιοσποροι ειναι πολυ θρεπτικοι σποροι με ενα μονο μειον τα λιπαρα τους.αλλα χωρις λιπαρα δεν θα ειχανε τα μεγαλα συν τους τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες τους πχ την βιτ ε και τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα τους οξεα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τώρα που είναι χειμώνας έχουν ανάγκη από λιπαρούς σπόρους για να αντιμετωπίσουν το κρύο.Όπως είπε και Ο Αλέξανδρος αν τρώει μόνο από αυτούς είναι κακό.Αν τρώει όμως ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων ,φρούτα και λαχανικά κάποιες φορές είναι οκ κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

ποιο είναι το μέτρο δηλαδή??? ποια είναι η κατάλληλη ποσότητα και συχνότητα???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ποιο είναι το μέτρο δηλαδή??? ποια είναι η κατάλληλη ποσότητα και συχνότητα???


Εγώ Γιάννη εγώ αγοράζω ένα καλό μείγμα που έχει πολλούς διαφορετικούς σπόρους μέσα και δεν αφαιρώ τους ηλιόσπορους που τους έχει καθημερινά.Τον έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρώει σχεδόν όλους και όχι μόνο τους ηλιόσπορους,Αν τώρα βλέπεις ότι τρώει μόνο μα μόνο τον ηλιόσπορο τότε αφαιρείς μια ποσότητα από την ημερήσια ποσότητα έτσι ώστε να φάει και από τους άλλους σπόρους.

----------


## jk21

εσυ πιο μιγμα δινεις ; ειναι καποιο επωνυμο; πχ εδω για budgies η εταιρια αυτη προτεινει σπορο αντιστοιχο απο θρεπτικης πλευρας  του ηλιοσπορου (sunflower seed ) τον safflower seed (καρθαμο )  σε ποσοστο 2.5%   σε συνολο 6% λιπαρων σπορων .αντε στην αναπαραγωγη και την πτεροροια αυτοι να αυξηθουν λιγο .αν στο μιγμα σου δεν εχεις αλλο λιπαρο σπορο θα μπορουσε και απο μονος του να ειναι το 6%

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...n=166&pro=5096

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Γιάννη να τι δίνω εγώ.*
http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nu...n=203&pro=5061

----------


## jk21

ο σταθης τι παπαγαλο εχει; παιζει ρολο και αυτο.εγω ειδα οτι γραφει στο προφιλ budgie και εδωσα μιγμα για αυτα .τα ροζελα δεν τα ξερω να πω την αληθεια.εσενα κωστα σαφως θελει περισσοτερους λιπαρους .καρθαμο και ηλιοσποροι απο οτι ειδα ειναι γυρω στο 25% σε σενα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ο σταθης τι παπαγαλο εχει; παιζει ρολο και αυτο.εγω ειδα οτι γραφει στο προφιλ budgie και εδωσα μιγμα για αυτα .τα ροζελα δεν τα ξερω να πω την αληθεια.εσενα κωστα σαφως θελει περισσοτερους λιπαρους .καρθαμο και ηλιοσποροι απο οτι ειδα ειναι γυρω στο 25% σε σενα


Είναι οκ παίρνει και απο το τυράκι που τρώει λιπαρά.

----------


## warlock

Γενικά πιστεύω οτι η ποσότητα ηλιόσπορου που περιέχουν οι τροφές για παπαγάλους είναι πολύ . Οι ηλιόσποροι ναι μεν είναι θρεπτικοί αλλά λόγο του όγκου που καταλαβάνουν στο στομάχι του πτηνού σου ,αυτό δεν τρέφεται όσο θα έπρεπε με κεχρί και λαχανικά γιατί ήδη είναι χορτάτο από τον γευτικότατο ηλιόσπορο .Θα σου πρότεινα να αφαιρείς εσύ από μόνος σου κάποιους και όχι όλους τους σπόρους γιατί αν έχεις το πτηνό σου έξω χρειάζεται στην τροφή του μερικούς ,για να χτίσει λοίπος που το προσταττεύει από το κρύο .Επίσης άσε μερικούς κατα την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής . Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες άσε ελάχιστους γιατί τα κακά του ηλιόσπορου είναι περισσότερα από τα καλά .Όπως ας πουμε , ο πολύς ηλιόσπορος πειράζει το συκώτι και με τα χρόνια το αχριστεύει .

----------


## jk21

ναντια πιστευω αν ταιζετε με μιγμα το οποιο τους περιεχει σε λογικο επιπεδο αν προσεχουμε να μην αλλαζουμε τους σπορους μεχρι να φανε τους περισσοτερους ,το πουλακι δεν θα επιλεγει σε συντομο διαστημα και δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα .αν το αφησουμε χωρις ελεγχο σαφως θα εχουμε προβλημα με τα λιπαρα του σπορου.για το αλλο περι του συκωτιου θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις καποια πηγη; ειναι κατι που με ενδιαφερει .δεν το γνωριζα.το συκωτι το πειραζουν απο βιταμινες κυριως η d και η α  ,ενω η βιτ ε που εχει ο ηλιοσπορος (και οχι μαλιστα οσο το φυτρο του σιταριου αλλα πολυ λιγοτερη ) εχει αρκετα πιο υψηλα ορια τοξικοτητας απο τις ημερησιες αναγκες .υπαρχει δηλαδη μεγαλυτερη ελαστικοτητα στη χορηγηση της σε σχεση με τις αλλες 2 λιποδιαλυτες

----------


## warlock

Έχουμε δοκιμάσει μέχρι στιγμής 3 είδη τροφής για το κοκατίλ μας ,αρκετά γνωστές που δεν αναφέρω για λόγους διαφήμισης .Και στις τρείς έκρινα οτι υπάρχει περίσσια ποσότητα ηλιόσπορου ,κάτι που διαπίστωσα όταν έβαζα την τροφή στην ταΐστρα .Επίσης αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν οτι μόλις ερχόταν η ημέρα να πετάξω την παλιά τροφή και να βάλω την καινούρια ,πολλοί σπόροι κεχρί είχαν μείνει μέσα αφάγωτοι ενώ στο κλουβί κάτω βρισκόταν φαγωμένοι όλοι οι ηλιόσποροι (κάτι που είναι λογικό μιας και οι παπαγάλοι τους βρίσκουν αρκετά γευστικούς) .

Την πηγή δεν την θυμάμαι γιατί έψαχνα γενικά στο google αλλά την διασταύρωσα με έναν γνωστό μου εκτροφέα .Η υπερβολική κατανάλωση ηλιόσπορου (που οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ποιά είναι για τα πτηνά τους) οδηγεί σε περίσσιο λίπος  με αποτέλεσμα να αχρηστεύεται σιγά σιγά το συκώτι .

----------


## andreas142

Όντως μόνο ηλιόσποροι δε κάνει καλό . Το μείγμα σπόρων σε συνδιασμό με φρούτα είναι το καλύτερο

----------


## jk21

ναντια καθε τροφη παχυντικη αν τρωγεται χωρις μετρο και ελεγχο κανει το ιδιο κακο.νομιζα ελεγες κατι για καποιο αλλο συστατικο του.

----------


## pedrogall

Παλια οταν ειχα την Σεβαχ την ταιζα με μειγμα σπορων [ καλη μαρκα] , και λαχανικα και φρουτα. Τωρα με την Αμαζονα επειδη στο εκτροφειο τα ταιζε ο εκτροφεας με pellets ,που μου εξηγησε οτι ειναι πολυ καλυτερη τροφη απο τους σπορους, την ταιζω κι εγω με αυτα μαζι με φρουτα και λαχανικα. Για ποικιλια ομως της βαζω και λιγους σπορους ετσι για μεζε.

----------


## jk21

πως το δικαιολογησε αυτο πετρο; σου ανεφερε τα συστατικα τους; τα ξερει; τον τροπο επεξεργασιας τους;

----------


## jk21

και για να γινω πιο συγκεκριμενος ...περα απο τα οποια συστατικα τους ειναι ιδια ή αντιστοιχα με των αυγοτροφων στα καναρινια που και αυτες δεν αποτελουν την βασικη πηγη τροφης για κεινα,τα οποια οπως και  να το κανουμε πρεπει να ψηθουν ,υπαρχουν σε αφυδατωμενη μορφη συμφωνα με οσα γνωριζω ποικιλια φρουτων και λαχανικων.τα συγκεριμενα τροφιμα επικεντρωνουν την αξια τους σε θρεπτικα συστατικα οπως οι βιταμινες που με την αφυδατωση αν δεν εξαφανιζονται εντελως ,μειωνονται δραστικοτατα .μονο τα μεταλλικα στοιχεια και ιχνοστοιχεια δεν εξαφανιζονται (εξαρταται βεβαια και για αυτα πια μεθοδος αφυδατωσης χρησιμοποιειται.μπορει και αυτα να χανονται σε ενα μεγαλο μερος τους αν πριν την αφυδατωση υπαρξει βρασμος  ) .επισης η θερμοκρασια αφυδατωσης καταστρεφει ενζυμα και αντιοξειδωτικα τους στοιχεια εξ ολοκληρου ή σε σημαντικο βαθμο . πιστευω λοιπον οτι τα φρεσκα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα πρεπει να δινονται μονο στην φυσικη τους ή ηπια μαγειρευμενη μορφη .

ας δουμε ομως και καποια αλλα συστατικα

πχ σε μια γνωστη εταιρια παγκοσμιως

http://www.naturechest.com/harvestfeast.html

γιατι τα βασικα αλευρα (που ειναι και με την μεγαλυτερη ποσοστοση στα συστατικα του σκευασματος αφου αναφερονται πρωτα ) που χρηιμοποιουνται ειναι το καλαμποκαλευρο και το σογιαλευρο; αναζητειστε τα φυτα με την μεγαλυτερη ποσοστο αναμεσα στα μεταλλαγμενα και ισως δωσετε την απαντηση .το αλλο ειναι το .... αγαπημενο μου rape seed ή ρουπσεν .τα υπολοιπα ειναι αφυδατωμενα φρουτα και λαχανικα και ...προσθετες συνθετικες βιταμινες...αραγε πια η αναγκη τους αν τα υπολοιπα συστατικα συγκρατουν τις δικες τους; 

βεβαια υπαρχουν και τα διαφορα πελλετς οργανικης προελευσης (ελπιζω να ειναι φυσικα και πιστοποιημενα απο σχετικους οργανισμους ) σαν και αυτο

http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.c...c-pellets.html στα συστατικα των οποιων διαβαζω καποιους αλλους πραγματικα αυτη τη φορα αγαπημενους μου σπορους οπως κινοα και αμαρανθο (και οχι μονο  )  και σαφως αν εχουν τετοια συστατικα ειναι ανωτερα αλλα και παλι οι ενστασεις μου ως προς  τα αφυδατωμενα λαχανικα ισχυουν .εκτος αν στην καθημερινη διατροφη συμπληρωνονται απο φρεσκα .επισης αλλο ο σπορος ο ανεπεξεργαστος και αλλο αυτος που εχει γινει αλευρι και εχει ψηθει.καθως επισης η ανεπεξεργαστη τροφη οδηγει στο οργανισμο σε εκκριση υγρων χρησιμων για τη χωνεψη οπως στους ανθρωπους το σαλιο που εκτος των αλλων εχει και αντιβακτηριακες ιδιοτητες νομιζω.

οσο για το τι αλλο πιθανον να περιεχουν ας ριξουμε μια ματια σε αυτο

http://www.fluffies.org/en/parrot-an...nts-vt218.html

----------


## pedrogall

Δημητρη δεν γνωριζω την μαρκα των συγκεκριμενων pellets [ ειναι μικροι κοκοι σε μεγεθος φακης διαφορων χρωματων και σχηματος ] που μου ειπε οτι τα εισαγει απο το εξωτερικο και ταιζει τα πουλια του με αυτα πολλα χρονια. Τα εχει βρη καλυτερα απο τους σπορους [ δεν εχει προβληματα ασθενειων και τα πουλια του εχουν ζωηρα χρωματα και ειναι υγειη]. Βεβαια τους συμπληρωνει και φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα. Απο αυτη την τροφη μου εδωσε και μια σακουλα [ δωρεαν] ,και οταν μου τελειωνει θα πηγαινω να παιρνω απο αυτον. Παντως και εγω ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος μεχρι τωρα. Επισης με τα pellets αποφευγουμε τους μυκητες που μπορει να εχουν καποιοι μπαγιατικοι σποροι. ΥΓ. Τα pellets τα εχω σε αεροστεγες taper στο ψυγειο και τα βγαζω εξω λιγη ωρα πριν τα σερβιρω. Παντως οπως προανεφερα του δινω και πολυ λιγους σπορους ετσι για ποικιλια.

----------


## jk21

πετρο αν και ολοι οι παραγωγοι ζωοτροφων οπως pellets και αυγοτροφων λενε οτι σε αυτα δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος μυκοτοξινων μην εισαι και τοσο σιγουρος οτι συμβαινει παντα.ολα καθοριζονται απο την πρωτη υλη...το ζητουμενο ειναι οι καθαροι σποροι ,οχι η αντικατασταση τους.το ξεφλουδισμα ενος σπορου ειναι μια διαδικασια που ακομα και αυτη παιζει το ρολο της στα πουλια.περαν τουτου μια μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων ,τουλαχιστον 7 σε τετοια μιγματα με ολα οσα σε ποικιλοτητα δινουν και ειδικα οι λιπαροι ,δεν μπορουν να αντικαθιστανται με αλευρι καλαμποκιου και σογιας .γιατι αυτα αντικαθιστουν τους πιθανους κακους σπορους.τα αφυδατωμενα φρουτα για πιο λογο να αντικαθιστουν τα φυσικα;

----------


## jk21

απο αρθρο του     http://www.fao.org/       παγκοσμιου οργανισμου των ηνωμενων εθνων για τα αγροτικα προιοντα και τα τροφιμα

http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5036e/x5036E0b.htm

Mycotoxins may be produced on bay, cereals, pastures, or fodder, or may be present in constituents used *in the manufacture of meals or pelleted animal diets.* Some animal diets, especially those containing grain or nuts, may contain several toxigenic species of mould, which may produce a number of mycotoxins having different toxic or pharmacological properties. 


ESTROGENIC MYCOTOXINS
F-2 Toxin (Zearalenone)
Sources:
*Corn*/Oats/Barley/Wheat/Sorghum(both fresh and
stored)/Moldy hay*/Pelleted commercial feed high moisture corn*





http://www.plannedparrothood.com/articles/mold.html

*After pellets were introduced as a  replacement for seed mixes, there was a significant rise in PDD, gout,  and fatty liver disease*. I believe this rise in PDD was due to the  constant flood of chemicals through birds' bloodstreams. Gout incidences  may have been caused by the high protein levels in the pellets. Healthy  livers may have been compromised by the chemicals and/or mycotoxins  that bind to the liver.

----------


## warlock

Να προσθέσω και γώ κάτι ?Αν και δεν είναι να προσθαίσεις στις τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις του*jk21*... 
Σαν κίνηση , σαν μασούλημα , σαν ξεφλούδισμα βρε αδερφέ (που λέει ο λόγος ) :-Ρ , κρίμα δεν είναι να το στερούμε από το κατοικίδιο μας ?Αυτό έκαναν οι πρόγονοι του ,αυτό είναι γραμμένο στα γονίδια του ,χαίρεται να το κάνει , να ανακαλύπτει την τροφή που βρίσκεται κριμένη εκει μέσα κλπ κλπ .Είναι σαν (λίγο άστοχο... ) να μας ταίζαν μόνο κρέμες ,απόλυτα καλειμένες από άποψη βιταμινών .Κάτι θα μας έλλειπε (πέραν του ότι θα μας έπευταν τα δόντια ).Είναι σαν να μην δίνεις στον σκύλο σου κόκκαλό .Σαν ιδέα δηλαδή και μόνο να το δεις .

----------


## pedrogall

Δημητρη οπως ειπα της δινω λιγους σπορους. Εχω παρει σφραγισμενη τροφη της Vitakraft Amazonian, ειδικα για παπαγαλους Αμαζονιου. Περιεχει μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων μαζι με αποξηραμενα φρουτα [ μπανανες κοκκινες πιπεριες κλπ]. Οποτε ξεφλουδιζει και σπορους τρογωντας τους. Απλως τρωει πολυ λιγους γιατι η βασικη της τροφη ειναι τα pellets και τα φρεσκα λαχανικα και φρουτα.

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΟ ειδικα αν τα pelletς  ανηκουν στην κατηγορια των λεγομενων οργανικων με αγνα υλικα δεν θα εβλεπα αρνητικα την εισαγωγη τους σαν ειδος συμπληρωματος διατροφης στο καθημερινο διαιτολογιο τους αλλα οχι σαν βασικη διατροφη τους.περα απο το θεμα αν κανουν καλο ή οχι διατροφικα ,οσα ειπε η ναντια πιο πανω για μενα εχουν μεγαλη σημασια.απο κει και περα αν διαβασεις λιγο τοσο την συσταση τους ,οσο και καποια λινκ που εβαλα ,περα απο τοξινες κλπ μπορει να δημιουργησουν αν αποτελουν βασικη τροφη και αλλα προβληματα με οργανα του κορμιου τους τα οποια μπορει να επιβαρυνουν.επισης εχω διαβασει οχι σε μια μονο ιστοσελιδα οτι η περιεκτικοτητα τους σε προσθετες βιταμινες κλπ  καθιστα μη επιτρεπτη επιπλεον χορηγηση αλλης πολυβιταμινης λογω κινδυνου αμεσης υπερβιταμινωσης.απο μονα τους εχουν φτιαχτει να αποτελουν πληρη τροφη και μαλιστα ενισχυμενη....οχι βεβαια  με τον φυσικοτερο τροπο.

θα σου ηταν ευκολο να μαθαινες και μας ελεγες την μαρκα να δω τα συστατικα τους; η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο λινκ που εδωσα με καποια μαρκα απο αυτα , η χρηση σαν δημητριακου μονο του καλαμποκιου  (δεν φημιζεται σαν ενα απο τα δημητριακα που ξεχωριζουν διατροφικα ) και σαν βασικης πηγης  πρωτεινης για τον οργανισμο των πουλιων το σογιαλευρο δεν ειναι και κατι που θα επρεπε να το περναμε στο ντουκου......  (να μαντεψω; η χωρα προελευσης ειναι η ολλανδια ή το βελγιο.....)

----------


## pedrogall

Δημητρη οταν τελειωσει η τροφη και παω να μου δωσει θα τον ρωτησω για την μαρκα και την χωρα εισαγωγης. Παντως μου ειχε πει οτι ηταν πολυ ακριβη τροφη, και οτι ηταν σε συνενοηση με τον κτηνιατρο του Αττικου Παρκου να φερουν μαζι μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα για να τους χαμηλωσει το κοστος, και να την μοιρασουνε. Επειδη ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας κανει 30 χρονια αυτη την δουλεια κι εχει πολλα πουλια, νομιζω οτι θα εχει δοκιμασει πολλες τροφες και εχει καταληξει στο ειδος αυτο της διατροφης. Αλωστε δεν νομιζω να θελει να εχει απωλειες στα πουλια που εκτρεφει. Τελος επαναλαμβανω οτι δινω και σπορους στο πουλι. Ενταξει θα τους αυξησω λιγο.

----------


## jk21

ΠΕΤΡΟ το θεμα δεν το εθεσα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο αν δινεις εσυ ή οχι .θα το συζητουσαμε αν ηταν σε προσωπικο επιπεδο παιρνωντας σου ενα τηλεφωνο.απλα αδραξα την ευκαιρια να θεσω καποιους προβληματισμους πανω στο θεμα .δεν διεκδικω το αλαθητο των αποψεων απλα δεν αποδεχομαι και το αλαθητο καθε αλλης η οποια ειναι εκφρασμενη με απολυτοτητα αν δεν υπαρχει παραλληλα και τεκμηριωμενη δικαιολογηση της.και δεν μιλαω για τη δικη σου γνωμη που εισαι ενας απλος κατοχος παπαγαλου αλλα μιλω για την ντιρεκτιβα που δινει ο καθε μεγαλοεκτροφεας και εμπορος ο οποιος εχει τη δυνατοτητα να επηρεασει οπως εσενα και αρκετους ακομα κατοχους πτηνων.αν πραγματι εχει στοιχεια για αυτο που υποστηριζει να το κανει.αυτο ηταν και το αρχικο μου ερωτημα αν θυμασαι προς εσενα και εμμεσα προς αυτον.δεν λεω οτι αυτο που λεει δεν το πιστευει .λεω οτι μπορει να το λεει γιατι ετσι καποιοι του ειπανε χωρις στοιχεια επισης ή γιατι εβγαλε καποια γνωμη απο τη χρηση σε δικα του πουλια.αλλα οι επιπτωσεις των μυκοτοξινων και ευρυτερα λαθων στη διατροφη δεν φαινονται στο διαστημα που μενουν καποια πουλια στα χερια ενος εκτροφεα εμπορου πριν τα πουλησει.φαινονται στα χερια των νεων κατοχων οπως εγινε πχ σε σενα με τη αδικοχαμενη Σεβαχ .οι μηκυτες δεν ειναι σαλμονελλα να σκοτωνει σε λιγες μερες.δρουν αργα οπως και αλλες τοξινες που ειναι δυσκολο να ανιχνευθουν λογω ελλειψης επαρκων ελεγχων απο τα κρατη (ή και πιθανων δωροδοκιων ) στις πολυεθνικες που παραγουν τετοια (επεξεργασμενα και αναεπεξεργασμενα ) προιοντα  και διακινουν (κυριως εκει ) την πρωτη υλη.

----------


## giannispeshtanis

συγνώμη παιδιά, τώρα βρήκα την ευκαιρία να σας γράψω.. 
όταν πήρα το πτηνό μου (την ροζέλα) αυτός που μου την έδωσε μου είπε να της έβαζε να τρώει μείγμα χύμα για παπαγάλους (τα οποία όμως αποτελούνται απ ότι είδα από μεγάλη ποσότητα ηλιόσπορων) και βρώμη... όταν της αγόρασα ένα επώνυμο μείγμα, εξακολουθούσε να τρώει μόνο τους ηλιόσπορους (έτσι φαίνεται είχε μάθει)... έτσι αναγκάστηκα να τους αφαιρέσω μπας και φάει από τους άλλους σπόρους....  της έχω βάλει και παπαγαλίνη που δεν την πολύ πλησιάζει όμως.....  το μείγμα που της αγόρασα είναι αυτό 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και τι έγινε που τους αφαιρείς, τρώει από τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους;

----------


## giannispeshtanis

ναι τρώει κανονικά τώρα από τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους.... (αλλά για παπαγάλος μεσαίου μεγέθους μου φαίνεται ότι τρώει λίγο, τα gouldians που έχω και τα παπαγαλάκια, μου φαίνεται ότι τρώνε πιο πολύ)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν πρέπει να σε αγχώνει οι παπαγάλοι δεν τρώνε πολύ γενικά.Ξέρει αυτό.Μην αφαιρείς τελείως τους ηλιόσπορους ειδικά τώρα το χειμώνα που χρειάζεται λίπος για το κρύο.

----------

